# Taking the show on the road.



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 21, 2010)

Well, I just go the word today that I am needed out of town by my company. It looks like it will be an extended stay somewhere between 1-2 months. I have to leave tomorrow, so I am frantically throwing together a folding rig to take with me. I figure that I should take advantage of the free electricity at these over-priced corporate hotels. Looks like the rig will consist of:

Coolermaster Centurion case
MSI K9A2 Platinum mobo
AMD Phenom x4 9550
4gb OCZ DDR2 1066 Ram
3x MSI GTX 260 
Corsair 750TX PSU
Win XP sp3 for "Folding Simplicity"

My entire farm will be shut down at home. I hope to scape up 25K PPD with this rig while I am away if all goes as planned. You guy's have done a great job dealing with the heat throughout this summer, so *keep on folding*!


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 21, 2010)

buy a 950tx

another 260.

win.


----------



## theonedub (Jul 21, 2010)

Don't forget to run the AC nice and low and maybe position the computer right under a vent 

Have a safe trip too!


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice setup!
Any chance of a single-slot card in the 4th slot?

Or maybe multiple rigs?
We're doing so well now, the last thing we need is your farm offline


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nice setup!
> Any chance of a single-slot card in the 4th slot?
> 
> Or maybe multiple rigs?
> We're doing so well now, the last thing we need is your farm offline



Ion get's the coveted "pushing the envelope" award for convincing me to slap in a 9600GSO. He also elects to replace my 750TX when it burns up


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

Woohoo!

4 cards in a "portable" folding rig is awesome.  Shame everything else has to be off, but that's an awesome setup.  Total power draw estimate?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> 4 cards in a "portable" folding rig is awesome.  Shame everything else has to be off, but that's an awesome setup.  Total power draw estimate?



alot


----------



## bogmali (Jul 21, 2010)

Have fun with the trip Buck (and the mobile folding off course).


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 21, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Woohoo!
> Total power draw estimate?


Kill-a-watt bounces between 710 to 735 watts. I'm just glad the Corsair is a solid PSU. I will be carrying 12/3 extension cords just in case I need them.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 21, 2010)

stay in touch Buck, your efforst are truly appreciated bro   We'll keep you covered, I got some more power coming this week, won't replace the lost output from you, but will help a bit


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 21, 2010)

GPU folding clearly isn't as good for PPD/W as SMP is.  My rig with the GTX260 is about 350w, and does about 21-22k most days.  Although it does make it so easy to expand......decisions, decisions, decisions


----------



## msgclb (Jul 22, 2010)

That would have never fit in my duffel bag. Did you take a lock to keep the maid from removing it with the towels? Hope we see you up and running soon!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 24, 2010)

Well, I have finally settled in at my home for the near future(Hilton Homewood Suites). I spent the 2 previous nights in a Day's Inn waiting for room availability, so folding was sporadic at best. Hotel is all wireless, so I'm connecting thru my Laptop which will be on 24/7. I'm clipping along at 29K after working out my memory issues. I've commandeered the table in the kitchen for my command center. I hope the maid doesn't need the towel under my rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Well, I have finally settled in at my home for the near future(Hilton Homewood Suites). I spent the 2 previous nights in a Day's Inn waiting for room availability, so folding was sporadic at best. Hotel is all wireless, so I'm connecting thru my Laptop which will be on 24/7. I'm clipping along at 29K after working out my memory issues. I've commandeered the table in the kitchen for my command center. I hope the maid doesn't need the towel under my rig.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100724/tally 007.jpg



Killer workstation


----------



## a_ump (Jul 24, 2010)

hahaha nice workstation . u know the maid's gonna crack up to see that beast in there when it comes to dustin.

EDIT: ur a lefty!  me too


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 24, 2010)

dear god man thats a nice looking rig for something you just threw together! looking at all 3 of those gtx260's im like OMFG!


----------



## msgclb (Jul 24, 2010)

A Google search tells me there is a Hilton Homewood Suites just down the street for a mere $101 a night. I don't think it's still under construction so I'd guess you're in one of the other 140 towns where they have one under development.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 25, 2010)

msgclb said:


> A Google search tells me there is a Hilton Homewood Suites just down the street for a mere $101 a night. I don't think it's still under construction so I'd guess you're in one of the other 140 towns where they have one under development.



I'm in Tallahassee, Fl and I'm paying $89 per night which is the monthy rate. This hotel is kinda nice, but I am growing tired of it quickly. Never thought I would look forward to getting back to work on Monday.


----------



## Steevo (Jul 25, 2010)

I have stopped staying at Marriot name brand motels. I just stayed at one in Racine while trere for some schooling and they managed to have shit TV's, my TV remote didn't work, the TV had issues where the tech guy told me to "hit the side" and it would be OK, the AC unit leaked condensation on the floor and a thumb sized tube of 1980's looking crest cost $2 though concierge service, not including tip. No breakfast, coffee cost $2.50 with the company discount, breakfast $10.



I left and went down one block and got free breakfast, free coffee, more channels, a better TV, and faster interwebs for $20 less a night.

Best place to stay ever is Embassy Suites, happy hour with good drinks and snacks, good breakfast, and awesome customer service.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's the score:

Folding Rig : 1
Hilton Hotels : 0

Looks like the heat from the folding rig killed the A/C compressor, so I have moved to a new room. This room has better A/C and is sitting @ a chilly 66F right now. I have placed the rig directly in front of the A/C handler for better efficiency. Sorry for the crappy pick from my Blackberry.


----------



## blkhogan (Jul 25, 2010)

Your job is to "use and abuse" the poor hotel room.  I was staying at a Shilo Inn a few months ago on an out of town gig, everytime I left the room in the morning I would come back to my laptop shut off. Now being a person that jumps right to the worst of a situation I tore into it thinking there was a heat problem. :shadedshu Turns out the freaking maid was shutting it down to "save energy". I actualy caught her in the act. Nice lady, just caught me at a bad time of the day. She never came back to clean my room again.  I think I scared her, she "no understood english". Got a free night out of the deal though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 25, 2010)

buck owns hotel!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

Go folding rig!! Show the hotel who is #1


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jul 26, 2010)

Just wait till the hotel gets their electric bill.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 8, 2010)

OK, looks like I will be in Tallahassee for a few months. Next weekend I will return home and bring at least another 4 card rig up here, if not 2 rigs. I need to take advantage of the excellent electrical wiring/Air Conditioning in this suite. There are only 2 rooms in the suite, but it has a 200 amp sub-panel and every receptacle has it's own 20A breaker. Time to to gather up my 12/3 extension cords and put some more numbers on the board!

Here's another crappy Black"blurry" pic...


----------



## TIGR (Aug 8, 2010)

I see the need for a new clubhouse at TPU.

"My name is BUCK NASTY and I have a problem...."

Haha seriously though, props for your dedication to FAH. It's something worth being dedicated to.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, this is awesome 

Bringing another rig like this one, or w/ different cards?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 9, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Wow, this is awesome
> 
> Bringing another rig like this one, or w/ different cards?



I will bring another rig w/4x 9600GSO's and a 3rd rig with a mix of cards(GTX275/8800GTS/9800GT, etc...).


----------



## CJCerny (Aug 9, 2010)

Hopefully, one of your fellow guests does not see those rigs and make off with them. In general, hotel laws are written such that the hotel is not liable for anything taken from your room if it is not in a safe provided by them.


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 10, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I will bring another rig w/4x 9600GSO's and a 3rd rig with a mix of cards(GTX275/8800GTS/9800GT, etc...).



Nice 

So you'll be at 50k+ PPD out of your hotel room?


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 10, 2010)

Now that's how you fold and save money on $$$ lol. Max out all of those breakers for a month, or two and I wonder if anyone would notice the high rise in the electric bill lol.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 16, 2010)

Ok, finally made it back into town with my other rigs. I'll have everything up and running tonight. Should be producing 65K from the 2 main rigs and the HTPC.


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 16, 2010)

You have been missed in the pie chart, even I got some in your absent


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 17, 2010)

hope to see your production back up again soon. are you back for good this time or for a short time?


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

Well that should be a very nice boost.  How long are you going to be folding away from home?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok, finally made it back into town with my other rigs. I'll have everything up and running tonight. Should be producing 65K from the 2 main rigs and the HTPC.



you sir! 

is crazy  





in a good way


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 17, 2010)

BUCK FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## [Ion] (Aug 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> BUCK FOR PRESIDENT!



+1


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks like I may stay up here permanently. I am returning home next weekend to pick up 2 more rigs and hope to have my output pushing 110K by labor day.


----------



## msgclb (Aug 30, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Looks like I may stay up here permanently. I am returning home next weekend to pick up 2 more rigs and hope to have my output pushing 110K by labor day.



Does that mean a permanent home in a hotel room with a vacation home in South Florida?


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Sep 14, 2010)

msgclb said:


> Does that mean a permanent home in a hotel room with a vacation home in South Florida?



I'm hoping to be out of the hotel and in a rental home in the next 2 weeks. I rented a home and had a roomate in South Florida, so that's not an issue. I have been here in this hotel for 6 weeks and its getting a little old. I have to sign in for 4 wireless adapters every 24 hrs and I always seem to forget one on the weekends. I am running out of room and the folding cart is full with no room to spare. I also have 2 GTS250's coming from Bogmali and that will max out my PCI slots until I move everything up here. It's a PITA, but at least there is some good ppd production.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 14, 2010)

Sweet setup, and at least your not footing the electric bill 



Also NICE bike! Anymore pics of that?


----------



## sLowEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice folding rig there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 14, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> I'm hoping to be out of the hotel and in a rental home in the next 2 weeks. I rented a home and had a roomate in South Florida, so that's not an issue. I have been here in this hotel for 6 weeks and its getting a little old. I have to sign in for 4 wireless adapters every 24 hrs and I always seem to forget one on the weekends. I am running out of room and the folding cart is full with no room to spare. I also have 2 GTS250's coming from Bogmali and that will max out my PCI slots until I move everything up here. It's a PITA, but at least there is some good ppd production.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/P1000986.jpg


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2010)

Ok, it's looks like I found a nice 2 story townhouse(2BR/2BA/1 Car Garage) that has a humongous Oak that shades it for most of the day. Both bedrooms are upstairs and the 2nd bedroom will be the folding room. It has sliders that lead onto a covered/screened patio. I should be able to leave the sliders open for most of the winter, so heat will not be an issue. My biggest issue is making sure I have an internet connection when I move everything over so we don't have much of a drop. Hopefully I will be moved within a week.

My company was bought by a larger supplier and we are assimilating their ancient computer system(DOS). If I can manage to get internet access for F@H, I will house a couple GPU rigs at work(since I'm the boss now). Wish me luck!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok, it's looks like I found a nice 2 story townhouse(2BR/2BA/1 Car Garage) that has a humongous Oak that shades it for most of the day. Both bedrooms are upstairs and the 2nd bedroom will be the folding room. It has sliders that lead onto a covered/screened patio. I should be able to leave the sliders open for most of the winter, so heat will not be an issue. My biggest issue is making sure I have an internet connection when I move everything over so we don't have much of a drop. Hopefully I will be moved within a week.
> 
> My company was bought by a larger supplier and we are assimilating their ancient computer system(DOS). If I can manage to get internet access for F@H, I will house a couple GPU rigs at work(since I'm the boss now). Wish me luck!



 Sounds like a plan buck, good stuff man.  got any pics of the house?


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Ok, it's looks like I found a nice 2 story townhouse(2BR/2BA/1 Car Garage) that has a humongous Oak that shades it for most of the day. Both bedrooms are upstairs and the 2nd bedroom will be the folding room. It has sliders that lead onto a covered/screened patio. I should be able to leave the sliders open for most of the winter, so heat will not be an issue. My biggest issue is making sure I have an internet connection when I move everything over so we don't have much of a drop. Hopefully I will be moved within a week.
> 
> My company was bought by a larger supplier and we are assimilating their ancient computer system(DOS). If I can manage to get internet access for F@H, I will house a couple GPU rigs at work(since I'm the boss now). Wish me luck!



I wish you luck 

Housing rigs @ work would be great


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 6, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sounds like a plan buck, good stuff man.  got any pics of the house?


After I sign the lease, I'll post em up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 6, 2010)

BUCK NASTY said:


> After I sign the lease, I'll post em up.



Sounds good.


----------

